# Halchuks- Are You Here???????



## CountryGurl (Jan 30, 2008)

Just saw the news and how you all are camping at your house in Holliston!!! Great idea!!! Famous Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CountryGurl said:


> Just saw the news and how you all are camping at your house in Holliston!!! Great idea!!! Famous Outbackers!!!


Can you find a link to this so we can see it too?


----------



## CountryGurl (Jan 30, 2008)

trying to find the link now.......
In essence, channel 5 was showing how people were spending thier vacations and saving money...This family set up camp in their back yard, and "camped out" at home. Channel 5 called it a "sta-cation", and the family's camper was an Outback...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thinkin' about doin' that myself!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CountryGurl said:


> trying to find the link now.......
> In essence, channel 5 was showing how people were spending thier vacations and saving money...This family set up camp in their back yard, and "camped out" at home. Channel 5 called it a "sta-cation", and the family's camper was an Outback...


Ok...Channel 5 news. I bet there are at least 50 channel 5 news stations in the country. And since I have no idea where you live, I can't help you with a search for a link to post.

Enlighten us please!

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HA! I delivered Puff to the dealer this morning and the gal at the Service Counter told me about these folks (they're apparently customers at the same dealership)!! btw, she also said Keystone has just laid off 500.....as "all the manufacturers are doing"

btw, this would be Ch5 in the NE (CountryGurl is on CapeCod)...I'll see if I can find anything


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> HA! I delivered Puff to the dealer this morning and the gal at the Service Counter told me about these folks (they're apparently customers at the same dealership)!! btw, she also said Keystone has just laid off 500.....as "all the manufacturers are doing"
> 
> btw, this would be Ch5 in the NE (CountryGurl is on CapeCod)...I'll see if I can find anything


Rick heard on the news tonight that Winnebago sales are down 73%


----------

